# 60 amp Disconnect, 70 amp breaker



## Marshall175 (May 23, 2009)

Hello

I am a third year apprentice, in the process of helping to wire a carousel in addition to a fountain. The question is from the pump house for the fountain. There is a 70a breaker that feeds a motor. It goes from the breaker to a non-fusible, 60a disconnect, then to a variable frequency drive, and then to the motor. The disconnects were donated, thats why they don't match. Is this legal?
I will be searching the code for this as well, just thought that someone could point me in the right direction...

thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Marshall175 said:


> ...... Is this legal?.........


No.:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Breaker sized to motor sizing rules (oversized, typically) and disconnecting means sized only to FLA of motor. What you observed is more likely than not to be completely compliant.


----------



## augie47 (May 4, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Breaker sized to motor sizing rules (oversized, typically) and disconnecting means sized only to FLA of motor. What you observed is more likely than not to be completely compliant.


agee.. check the HP rating of the disconnect...


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No.:no:


What brings it out of compliance. 70a to 60a disco OK, size of motor ?? 
If the disco is rated to the motor and the breaker to conductor size. Sounds good to me.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

acmax said:


> What brings it out of compliance. 70a to 60a disco OK, size of motor ??
> If the disco is rated to the motor and the breaker to conductor size. Sounds good to me.


What could bring it out of compliance is the full load current off of the nameplate and depending on if the service factor is greater than 115%, the FLA could be over 60a. Do a quick calcuation, whatever the FLA is multiply either 125% if the SF is over 115% or multiply the FLA by 115% if the SF is under 115%. 

That will solve your Disco problem.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

70A disco's are really hard to find these days. ;-)


----------



## Benaround (May 5, 2009)

When wiring a VFD, none of the normal 'motor' stuff is relevant. The circuit

is based on the input of the VFD, 430.122


----------

